

Hiring? Build a Code Puzzle. - mkrecny
http://www.mkrecny.com/entry/18/

======
wccrawford
Sure, you'll get a much higher submission rate... But that only matters if
you're willing to pay so much that people suddenly don't care about their
existing jobs. (And possibly location.)

Otherwise, you've got a lot of 'candidates' that aren't.

------
spitfire
You'll only get junior developers from something like this. That may be what
you're looking for, but it might not be what you need.

